# Amyris EO



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Has anyone used amyris eo? It's supposed to smell similar to sandalwood.


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2011)

No, never have..love true sandalwood but so expensive... 
Barb


----------



## tmfinley (Feb 21, 2008)

If you try it, let us know how it is!


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

MRFBarbara said:


> No, never have..love true sandalwood but so expensive...
> Barb


Yes, it is! $1300/lb and up. No can do!

LOL. I don't even know what sandalwood smells like. I only like to make soaps that I like the aroma of. Guess I'll have to take a trip to the health food store and take a whiff of their's.

If I try the amaryis, I'll let you know.


----------



## beaglady (Jan 16, 2008)

I've used it in blends where I want a woody note, but not by itself. Its just fine for that. It doesn't have the tiny note of sharpness that I like about real sandalwood EO. 

Diane W
Brushwood Farm


----------



## grandmajo (May 22, 2008)

I bought some of the Amyris EO from Wholesale Supplies and used it in a batch of liquid soap that I made. I was very disappointed, I loved the smell when I opened the bottle, but it just totally disappeared in the soap


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

grandmajo said:


> I bought some of the Amyris EO from Wholesale Supplies and used it in a batch of liquid soap that I made. I was very disappointed, I loved the smell when I opened the bottle, but it just totally disappeared in the soap


That's good to know. Thanks, Jonell.


----------

